# did greg chappell did anything good.



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 27, 2007)

let's talk only about cricket and it's development. greg chapple got a few crore Rs for coaching india. so, did it improve anything.

Playing three wicket keepers proves that India is a batsman short, also Agarkar coming back to one-day cricket tells a lot about our lack of bowlers. Players who are certainties in this team are Rahul Dravid captain and Sachin Tendulkar vice captain. Dravid had been made captain for the 2007 world cup one year back. Though his captainship is in danger as Sachin Tendulkar has suddenly shown signs of getting back the captaincy. One also thinks the vice captaincy for Sachin was only to make his position in this team secure.

Why Sachin a certainty for this team India. Certainly the duck in the second one-day has nothing to do about it. Since Sharad Powar and Vengsarkar are from Mumbai, this could be the only reason why Sachin is the most certain player to make it to the world cup. Also this backup of Sachin from the selectors can give Sachin one more chance to fail as a team India captain. Last time if some one remembers, Sachin had himself left the captainship like a true coward. Then what makes his position as a captain again? Selectors backup as a Mumbai batsman makes Sachin’s stand powerful else there is no other reason why Sachin should become the captain of team India.

Talking about Dravid, Dravid was never a great captain, lost matches everywhere and destroyed the great team India that Saurav made. We can’t blame Dravid for this, as Greg Chappell was the one who took all the decisions. Rahul Dravid played in the shadow of Greg Chappell. If the sole powerful was Greg Chappell then he should be answerable for all that he did all these years after becoming the coach for team India.
What was Greg Chappell done all these years? Players like shevag, raina and kaif are out of the team. All are out of form. This is the coach’s job to get these players in form, but coach Greg Chappell has failed us all. Thanks to Greg Chappell irfan pathan is now a batsman, but is out of the team because he has lost his bowling form. This makes us think that what really has Greg Chappell done all these years.

Also we don’t have our openers ready. Sachin Tendulkar is being protected, and send in the middle overs. This will make Sachin less velnarable, but this don’t save Sachin to get out in zero. So what are the possible openers, is it robin utthappa from the same place as Dravid, or is it gautam ghambhir. A team who don’t know who are going to be the openers, just 2 months before the world cup, should never dream to win the cup.
Middle order is also pretty uncertain. Yuvraj, shevag are still out, so we don’t know who are the possible middle order batsman.
Dravid, Dhoni and Kartik are the three wicket keepers, and all three are playing as batsman, still the team is not able to score runs, what a pity.
Agarkar after all these years is back again. Sresanth is out strike bowler, and Zahhir Khan who was kicked out by Greg Chappell is back. Bowling is also a bit weak as the bowlers are also not pretty certain till now.

This question comes up more and more, as to what Greg Chappell has done all these days; Yuvraj was injured playing kho-kho, thanks to Greg Chappell. So, Greg Chappell has done nothing so far creditable. Then what has he done, the answer is simple, he wasted all his time fighting Saurav Ganguly. And if you analyze, he tried his best to keep Saurav Ganguly out of the team all these days. But now Saurav is back with a bang. So Greg Chappell failed to keep Ganguly out of the team as well. Greg Chappell only failed in whatever he did. And so with it team India also failed, and Rahul Dravid has to pay now for all that Greg Chappell has done. Sachin don’t deserve to be the captain, but Dravid sure deserves to lose the captainship. So, non other than Saurav Ganguly deserves the captainship. The best captain of India, is in the best of the form. There is certainly no reason why Saurav should not get the captainship back. Look at Saurav Ganguly’s come back, he scored a century at the rangi trophy then he got a place in the team India for the south aftica series for test matches. He scored 83 in the practice match then he got a place in the test 11. He scored a half-century in the first test to get his place secured in the rest of the matches. Scored most runs in the series, in south Africa and again came back and made another century at the rangi trophy to secure his place in the one days. Scored 98 runs in the first one day that he played after 16 months. The courage determination and guts is well shown by Saurav Ganguly. Is sachin had gone through all these; he would have retired by now. Thanks to sharad power the mumbai man, and the rest of his party; sachin from mumbai is well secured.
Slap to Greg Chappell in Orrissa airport was pretty unexpected; *who knows he might have showed the middle finger once again*. People through out India is not all that gentle, perhaps the orrissa supporters could not take that gesture politely. Greg Chappell got more than 2 years to improve the team India, and most part of the time; Saurav was not in the team. Greg Chappell has wasted his paid time. 
Thanks to Greg Chappell, we don’t have a team ready for the 2007 world cup.


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 28, 2007)

u are right man when India started their session against srilanka and beat them 6-1 then England 5-1 then Pak 4-1 i thought we r going to win 2007 WC but after that they just forgot to play cricket and i think it will be aussies again to pick up the WC


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2007)

Why did you guys hire him in the first place?
__________
There were also people like Mohinder amarnath in the interview,why were they not selected.
__________
And do you think Games like kho-kho,volleyball,football etc. in training are started by Greg Chappell.These games are played since a fitness trainer was hired in indian team.That dates back to John wright's days.Its only a matter of chance that Yuvraaj got injured.


----------



## soham (Jan 28, 2007)

A man who openly makes a finger gesture to the indian public doesnt deserve to be the coach in the first place.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 28, 2007)

*greg chappell murdabad*

ya i m with u
i think dal me kush kala hai


----------



## EagerBeaver (Jan 28, 2007)

Better to hire a indian person as coach.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 28, 2007)

I give up....


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 29, 2007)

i don't really concider finger guesture as a problem. but then we have spend a lot of money, right. now looking at the indian team, there is nothing that greg chapple did all these years is apreciable.

simply a waste of paid money. a complate waste!
__________
*www.geocities.com/hackandkill0/photo/great_saurav_ganguly.jpg

Team india for world cup.


----------



## webgenius (Jan 30, 2007)

The real foundation was laid by john wright. Greg is spoiling his work.


----------



## digg_digit_digital (Jan 30, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> The real foundation was laid by john wright. Greg is spoiling his work.


 
spoiling, is he still........what has he left to spoil. greg has wasted this team.
all is wasted, yuvraj injured, irfan and shevag out of form. raina the waste, what's left in this team. greg has already spoiled, it's all finished.

 Now it's up to saurav ganguly again to improve this team.


----------



## harmu.com (Feb 25, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> The real foundation was laid by john wright. Greg is spoiling his work.


 
the only work that greg chapple had, was to keep saurav ganguly out of the team,

he even failed that, now saurav is the best team india batsman, 
greg chapple had done nothing,


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 25, 2007)

I dunno where you got the material for the first post, but most of it is crap.. more fiction than fact...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 25, 2007)

@digg_digit_digital: fantastic points and very true.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it would have been much better if John Right was given an extension!!!


----------



## premsharma (Feb 26, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> I dunno where you got the material for the first post, but most of it is crap.. more fiction than fact...



No body knows, what the hell you are talking about. Indian taem has been ruined by coach and Dravid has to take the credit of dismantling such a nice team built by Saurav. Dravid surrendered completely to coach so that he could snatch captaincy from saurav. That is the reason, Dravid is never suitable for Captaincy. He don't have guts.

All the facts are correct. You get your facts right.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

In field Aggressiveness is only showed by Ganguly as caption

dravid looks like Pupet of Chapel(chappel)


----------



## Stick (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think he is or was doing any wrong?

BCCI afford his fees and agree to pay him and on INVITATION from BCCI he ready to coach - so no wast of money as BCCI know what they are doing.

He throw DADA out and see How dada's thirst of RUN INCREASE, he indirectly point out Sachin and he too join DADA if didn't play as per STRENGTH.

He do well and I like to see him as Indian Coah for Next 5 years.


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 4, 2007)

good coach


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2007)

oops  , i wanted to select first option but (mistakenly) selected second option !


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 5, 2007)

he should be kicked out from the coaching.........even if india wins the WC 07.


----------



## Stick (Mar 6, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> he should be kicked out from the coaching.........even if india wins the WC 07.



Why? Any Reason?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 6, 2007)

^^ He pointed his middle finger at you and then is the center of frequent controversies.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

i hate that guy.


----------



## harmu.com (Mar 19, 2007)

dursleyin said:
			
		

> he should be kicked out from the coaching.........even if india wins the WC 07.


 
after the stupid coaching of greg chapple, don't even think india will go to the super8, lol........india will win the world up, never gonna happen...........remember last time, saurav ganguly pulled this team to world cup final,


----------



## eggman (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll kill him.
I'll through eggs on his face.
I will make him eat lotsa egg.
I will make him bath in egg yolk.
I will trap in egg shell.


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Mar 20, 2007)

^ Lol Eggman!!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 20, 2007)

He made Ganguly rest for months and as a result Ganguly is in full fledge out in the fields now.....


----------



## premsharma (Mar 20, 2007)

He has done nothing good for Indian cricket, only minting money. Bunch of jokers arte again at their work even after More. See how Agrakar has been a certainty in team now because Pawar & Vegsarkar faciolitating reagionalism. Atleast previous regime did not indulge in such thing. i.e Dalmiya did not pack Indian team with Bengalis.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 21, 2007)

i think india needs a indian coach like sunny gavaskar and should rope in wasim akram as bowling coach. these ppl are far more concerned about indian cricket. but imo, john wright was a decent guy, but tht doesnt hold true for greg chappel

sorry voted for 2nd option without reading the full sentence.


----------

